# Still looking for a truck...have a question



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

I had found one in particular i wanted to look at but i'm now finding that the 6.0l was released in mid 2003 and not 04 like i thought....is this true or is the VIN decoder i'm using not correct? 

Besides the oil pan being rusty, is there really any other known problems here i should be looking for/at with the year range i'm interested in?

Besides CL and autotrader, does anyone know where i could look online or call locally within a 75m or so radius of nashua, nh to find an 02-03 F350 dump truck with the 7.3 in it?


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

The "Six Point Oh No" was released in 2003. There were however some 2003's that came with the older 7.3 liter motor in them. (We have one.) Unfortunatley, the '03 & '04 six liter's were quite problematic. You can search through this site and others to learn all about the woes. A rusty oil pan will probably be the least of your problems if it's one of those years.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm with Too Stroked on this one. I looked for over a month for a decent 6.0L diesel and could not find one that had a decent Oasis report on it from Ford. I'd still keep my eye out for a 7.3L if you can, they are out there but you have to look hard. When you find one you have to act quick. As far as the rusty oil pan are you talking about a 7.3L or a 6.0L? On a 7.3L, check the oil pan, high pressure oil pressue pump and lines, glow plugs, and thats about it. They are great motors and will hold up forever. Try looking on Equipment Trader, maybe truckntrailer.com, commercialtrucktrader.com, etc...


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

*Check these guys out*

http://shop.ebay.com/worldwide-preowned/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686

2003 was the year that the 6.0 was released. They did build trucks with the 7.3 in them that year as well.

I think the link I posted has a bunch of 7.3 dumps right now. I would inspect before buying


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

I definitely don't want an early 6.0, as far as the pan goes I meant on the 7.3's! OMK ill take a look at that link, I have a feeling I know who the seller is!

Thanks guys, I might just have to start thinking gasser at this point though


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Ford really hasn't left us people that need an older truck much options with engines. Lets say you are looking for a one ton under $25K in good shape and you want a Ford. You have a choice of the problematic 6.0L diesel, the thristy V10 (though a very good engine IMO) or the 5.4L (good engine but under powered for that size truck IMO). The V10 is a good bet, but they are hard to find and do love to drink fuel like any one ton work truck would. If you are looking at earlier V10s just watch the spark plugs for blowouts and the manifold bolts tend to rot out on them or the manifold itself cracks.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Oh wow good to know. I'm going to try to get some more information about an 01 or 02 f350 with the v-10, its already black and has a 9ft fisher on it...asking $15k, I just really don't want another gasser. There is also an 03 GMC dump with the dmax for 13k but I can only guess there are problems with it and for whatever reason I really want a ford DT now!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

That '03 GMC has to have a bunch of issues for that price. As long as the miles are low on the V10 and its in good shape, $15K sounds like a good price. Check out these (I don't know your price range. You probably have already seen all of them):
http://providence.craigslist.org/ctd/2266309251.html
http://boston.craigslist.org/bmw/ctd/2269367316.html
http://boston.craigslist.org/nos/ctd/2268188114.html
http://boston.craigslist.org/nos/ctd/2255888880.html
http://nh.craigslist.org/cto/2261150245.html
http://nh.craigslist.org/cto/2213843320.html
http://nh.craigslist.org/ctd/2250258230.html


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

That first boston one you posted is exactly what I'm looking for! Besides the paint but that's dark enough. I need to get down there asap, I can't believe I didn't see that. Thanks man!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

No problem. Call them ASAP tomorrow morning and see if you can have them hold it. The as was posted 3 hours ago. You aren't going to find one better than that for the price. It looks really clean in the pics.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

I just shot them an email and i plan to be there for when they open in the morning! Hopefully things look as good as they seem!


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

I got an 04 6.0 and its been a great motor. Only problem it had was at 6500 miles i had to get the EGR vavle replaced. Other then that nopt 1 single problem. It now has 61,000 on it. I been thinking about selling it. But its hard to part with a good paid off truck.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Ya know mackman, everytime I hear all the bad stuff about the 6.0's I think of you in how you barely had any trouble with yours at all. Until I had first hand experience with the problems myself I thought it was just a case of the people with the bad ones are speaking out while those with the good ones aren't admitting it. You are certainly one of the lucky ones!!the 05 and later 6.0 are supposed to be great but I can't afford something that new right now!


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

My truck has been a great truck all the way around. Now my buddy has a 04 6.0 and that thing has been a big POS. Alot of trouble. So i guess im one of the lucky ones. But i always make sure the truck gets what ever it needs. 

I have my oasis report i can fwd to your email if you all think im BSing you. lol


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

I just looked i had 25,187 miles on it when they replaced the EGR vavle. Damn i was way off. I thought i had a hell of alot less on it then that lol.

I did have a t-case leak. But that was my fault. I was trying to pull a tree stump out and i cracked the t-case. So i cant say that was fords fault. lol.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

mcwlandscaping;1268150 said:


> the 05 and later 6.0 are supposed to be great but I can't afford something that new right now!


Not all of them. I spent plenty of time in an 06 that was a total pos.



Mackman;1268157 said:


> My truck has been a great truck all the way around. Now my buddy has a 04 6.0 and that thing has been a big POS. Alot of trouble. So i guess im one of the lucky ones. But i always make sure the truck gets what ever it needs.
> 
> I have my oasis report i can fwd to your email if you all think im BSing you. lol


There are some lucky guys out there who have 6.0's that have had very few problems and they love the trucks. I know of a couple people who have had minor issues and are all pushing 100k. It just seems the majority of them are pos and it ruins the whole group. I'd never run one, I have no faith in them, but I'm glad for those who spent their hard earned money on one and it worked to their expectations and has served them well.

Now a 7.3 on the other hand? Give me a good running 7.3 and I'll be happy as can be.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

MCW, if that one you went to go look at today doesn't work out I found a few more:

http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/ctd/2270111059.html
http://boston.craigslist.org/sob/ctd/2266337082.html
http://boston.craigslist.org/sob/cto/2262903537.html


----------

